# Monte Carmelo - Triângulo Mineiro - Minas Gerais



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

*Monte Carmelo - MG*

*Considerada a Capital da Telha pelo o elevado numero de Cerâmicas Certificadas no município e pela alta qualidade destes produtos, vendendo telhas para todo o canto do Brasil. 
O artesanato em barro é outra atividade de destaque, representando uma potencialidade no município por sua tradição em produtos cerâmicos. 
Produz-se desde panelas de barro e filtros a potes rústicos e de fino acabamento. O café produzido em Monte Carmelo eh de altíssima qualidade.
O município, juntamente com Araguari, Uberaba e Patrocínio, está no eixo de destaque da produção do melhor café do cerrado para exportação no Brasil.*

*População [2016] 48.096 habitantes
Pib 2016 - 1.036.024 
Área 1.343,0 km²
Altitude 890 m
Gentílico Carmelitano*

*1 
Rodoviária








2
Igreja de Nossa Senhora do Rosário








3








4








5








6








7








8
Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Carmo








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17
Prefeitura








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30







*​


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Que bonitinha é Monte Carmelo!  

Já quero o café de lá..rs

Obrigada por compartilhar com a gente, wander-udi!

bjks


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Déa_ said:


> Que bonitinha é Monte Carmelo!
> 
> Já quero o café de lá..rs
> 
> ...


:heart:

O Café da região é considerado o melhor do Brasil.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Mais uma agradável cidade do interior mineiro, gostei muito de MC.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

uma belezinha de cidade, e com grande potencial de crescimento!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Bem simpática, Monte Carmelo.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Bela Monte Carmelo, muito simpática.
Obrigado por compartilhar mais uma cidade desse belo estado.


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Desenvolvida se comparada a população que possui. Gostei da cidade! Boas fotos!:cheers:


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Simpática e aconchegante. Gostei do nome também. Belas fotos.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Gostei, bela cidade, bem desenvolvida.


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

jguima said:


> Mais uma agradável cidade do interior mineiro, gostei muito de MC.


É sim uma cidade pequena, mas bem agradável e acolhedora.



Ao no Sora said:


> uma belezinha de cidade, e com grande potencial de crescimento!


Tinha um tempinho que não passava na cidade, achei que esta se desenvolvendo bem.



Lucas Souza RF said:


> Bem simpática, Monte Carmelo.


Obrigado pelos comentários.


----------



## Nortista (Oct 2, 2008)

Temos uma casa onde as telhas vieram de monte carmelo.

Muito bom conhecer a cidade!!!!


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

EmyJaraguá said:


> Bela Monte Carmelo, muito simpática.
> Obrigado por compartilhar mais uma cidade desse belo estado.


Obrigado pela visita 



Catrumano said:


> Desenvolvida se comparada a população que possui. Gostei da cidade! Boas fotos!:cheers:


Obrigado Catrumano kay:



Pietrin said:


> Simpática e aconchegante. Gostei do nome também. Belas fotos.


Também acho o nome bacana, 



Jeptan said:


> Gostei, bela cidade, bem desenvolvida.


Obrigado, :cheers:


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Monte Carmelo é uma simpatia de cidade. Muito próspera e agradável, muito obrigado por compartilhar Wander.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Bela cidade! Adorei as fotos Wander!!! parabéns!!


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Nortista said:


> Temos uma casa onde as telhas vieram de monte carmelo.
> 
> Muito bom conhecer a cidade!!!!


Legal, pelo menos aqui na região é bem comum as telhas serem de lá.



guileite said:


> Monte Carmelo é uma simpatia de cidade. Muito próspera e agradável, muito obrigado por compartilhar Wander.


Obrigado Gui. :cheers:



cassianoitu said:


> Bela cidade! Adorei as fotos Wander!!! parabéns!!


Obrigado amigo, feliz pelos comentários;


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Região dos melhores cafés por causa da altitude, chegando em algumas cidades a mil metros.


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

del Marques said:


> Região dos melhores cafés por causa da altitude, chegando em algumas cidades a mil metros.


Isso também, obrigado pelo comentário!!


----------



## odilson_sa (Aug 29, 2008)

Simpática cidade! Gostei!


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

odilson_sa said:


> Simpática cidade! Gostei!


Obrigado Odilson


----------

